# Finally some sharks !!!



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

We ended up with lots of reds and one decent Bull and a smaller one but not bad finally some action...Maybe another storm will push the fish up from Padre? Any thoughts to that wildly imagined theory?


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

Where were you guys at?


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

Surffishwant2B said:


> Where were you guys at?


 x2


----------



## Exta Sea (Jun 17, 2009)

Kinda looks like Matagorda Jettie Pier?


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

i gotta get down there.. yes i think it is the matagorda jettie pier


----------



## gmoney (Jul 26, 2004)

Awesome 2nd pic gordaskipper. Looks like that made your trip!


----------



## gordaskipper (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes it was...and the sharks appear to be elusive this year(or at least in Gorda)...fished the pretty green water one weekend usually catch some big blacktips and nada...have not seen one this year...I watch the other anglers who usually catch the pups nada..not like previous years...keep you posted


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

Good deal..nice little Bull. :cheers:


----------



## bullredman (Jul 19, 2005)

skunked at matagorda jetty pier. 7-10-10 fiahed form 10:30am to 7:00 pm decent conditions but no fish...


----------

